# How can I tell if she's pregnant?



## tswestover (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a 1 yr old nubian boer cross and bred her in november. due date calculation is April 28th. She still doesn't look pregnant and she should be one month from kidding. Is this normal? Will she start to fill out or is she probably not pregnant?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Sometimes you can't even tell a goat's pregnant till right before kidding, especially in first timers.
Could you post a pic of her rear end and udder area? A lot of people on here can tell whether a goat is preggo by doing the "pooch test"....


----------



## tswestover (Dec 23, 2013)

I can't figure out how to get the picture on here from my phone but I see no pooch. I guess it's a waiting game


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I always blood test my does to see if they are pregnant via BioPryn. It would really help to see a picture.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

tswestover said:


> I have a 1 yr old nubian boer cross and bred her in november. due date calculation is April 28th. She still doesn't look pregnant and she should be one month from kidding. Is this normal? Will she start to fill out or is she probably not pregnant?


Look at her vulva - see that little round protuberance on the end of it? If it is pointing out horizontally, she is not bred. If it pointing down towards the ground, she is bred. Keep in mind that the vulva takes a month to a month and a half to start relaxing.


----------



## tswestover (Dec 23, 2013)

This is the best picture I can get. It looks more like its pointing down than out to me. she's never really gotten a big belly from eating. Her brother looks more pregnant than she does. Shouldn't she be getting fatter with only one month left?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sometimes, if they are only carrying one, they keep it low and it is hard to tell that they are pregnant! 
Others balloon out right after breeding and they look like they have a litter. If she is preg. she will 
probably fill out and udder up, soon.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

tswestover, she looks bred to me!


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

Last year one of our FF had a kid when we didn't think she was bred. She didn't look pregnant and she didn't show any signs at all. My sister (who owns the goats, I take care of them) was gone for a meeting and when she was gone I went out to do chores and found a tiny baby girl in the pen with the goat that wasn't supposed to be bred, she was so small! When my sister came home her face was priceless! She was so shocked because she didn't think she was bred. So since she is younger she might not show at all. 
That same goat is due tomorrow and is showing way more. From how big she is she might even have triplets!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

She looks bred to me. I hope she has doelings for you. ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## tswestover (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh Good! I'm so glad you all think she's bred. I will be so sad if not. Thanks for all your input! I can't wait for a new baby!


----------



## tswestover (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh yay! I'm so glad you all think she may be pregnant. I am so looking forward to a baby!


----------



## tswestover (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm still questioning if she is pregnant or not. We are 1 week to 10 days from the latest possible due date. Do first time does start to soften in the vulva area? I've seen it with pigs and cows, but she's not at all. She has no fullness to her teats either. I will keep holding on to hope if these things don't necessarily occur. Also is it wrong to ask the owner of the buck for a refund or re-breed? She was there for almost 1 1/2 months.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I've never paid for a buck for stud before, but I used to breed dogs and I always offered a rebreed if the first didn't take. After the second, it was just to bad, but I always guaranteed my first. If you didn't discuss the possibility of this beforehand though, I'm not sure if they'll give you another go with him or not! Doesn't hurt to ask IMO, but next time, double check up front. A reputable breeder should always give you a guarantee of some sort!


----------

